# Can't Believe This Hasn't Been Posted



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Amanda Coker passes 70,000 miles during highest annual mileage record attempt | road.cc


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Physically and psychologically incredibly demanding. Hats off to her - hope she breaks the record.

I wouldn't douibt if Seagoville goes back after it if she surpasses him. Abrams is no slouch either. 

Could be interesting for a while - especially if more riders join the fray.


----------

